# how do i remove mortar haze from ngas fireplace black metal frame



## tenax (Feb 24, 2009)

in the process of putting up my manufactured stone and before i grabbed a brain and covered it with plastic, i got some mortar dust and such on my fireplace frame (black metal around the glass). everytime i wipe it, it has that dull slightly gray look. how can i clean it easily/polish it up or is it just a matter of washing repeatedly with water only?

thank you in advance


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 24, 2009)

You'll probably hafta use a steel wool or Scotch-Brite pad to
take the painted surface back to bare metal & repaint with Hi-temp paint...
Something about the ingredients in the mortar (calcium?) that don't like paint... 
HTH


----------



## tenax (Feb 24, 2009)

yikes and sigh..once again, my inexperience has presented a challenge to me..well, i guess i better first confirm that the frame is beyond restoration!


----------



## tenax (Feb 25, 2009)

spoke to the company that sold me the fireplace..all is not lost..they think it will cleanup and if it won't the guy who sold it to me will come over and remove the frame, paint it and put it back on for me for no charge..that's service!


----------

